# Объявления > Аудио, видео, фото, бытовая техника и музыкальные инструменты > Продам > Фото-Видео и Домашний кинотеатр >  Nikon D40 - цифровой зеркальный фотоаппарат

## Михаил28

отличный фотоаппарат, надёжный, без проблем, 2 батареи,
0667250926, 0673506775
3600 грн.

----------

